# Want To Start A Planted Tank



## Tyralamax9121 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm a newbie to plated tank. I have done some research and I am looking for <a href="http://aquaticmag.com/shop/">aquatic plants</a> that I can put in a low tech tank. I have gravel for a substrate, and low lighting. Any suggestions for what I should put in it?


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Tyralamax9121 said:


> I'm a newbie to plated tank. I have done some research and I am looking for plants that I can put in a low tech tank. I have gravel for a substrate, and low lighting. Any suggestions for what I should put in it?


. I wish there were better definitions of what low meant. One of those old fashioned neon lamp hoods with an appropriate gro light bulb made for aquariums can grow the majority of plants. A fraction of plants must be in high light.

A beautiful combination of low light plants are various anubias, various kinds of java fern, and some java moss. My favorite combo is anubias "nana" and java fern "windlov."

Because they are low light they are slow growers, so if you intend to fill a 55 gallon tank, you may need to buy a lot of plants. 

Also the good thing about these plants is that you do not plant them, or the will die. They need to be tied to driftwood kind of like an orchid, so a gravel strata, or even no strata at all is acceptable. Fish also generally leave these plants alone. I've lost at least half a dozen plants this year because the fish thought I was giving them vegetables.


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

I too am a newbie when it comes to live plants. I just set up a 15 gallon tank (just your standard tank kit bought petco), no extra lights and no co2. It's thriving. The plants I used are Java fern, Java fern trident, Java moss (attached to driftwood), and also anacharis and green cabomba just barely buried in the gravel. I find myself trimming the anacharis and cabomba about once a week cause it grows so quick and right out of the tank! I'm usually a plant killer so the fact that I've been able to keep anything alive with no special equipment or fertilizers surprises me. I have 8 fish in this tank and added ghost shrimp less than a week ago. The shrimp love to pick at the Java moss!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Crypt Wendtii may also do well


----------



## mytanksofresh (Apr 13, 2015)

Completely in awe of all the responses you've gotten. It depends on the size of your aquarium, what light you have, and what plants you choose to suit that ecosystem. If you include fish it becomes even more complicated but can easily be simplified with the right information. The hardy plants in some tanks will die fast in others. I've Had my apontogenen thrive in all my aquariums. Doesn't make them them the best plant for your specific tank. I had to make big changes to my 55, in my 10, they went ape no matter what I did, grew from bulbs no problem for cheap. The question isn't what plant does best in all aquariums, it is what will do well in yours. I started from the bottom, so I can give you suggestions up to 55. I would be over stepping my boundries if I pretended to know what does better in a 100 or more. I will tell you this. I have a 55 with a 20 dollar shop light, that has two t8's. I used to have a water clarity and black brush algae problems, changed my maintenance to less light and more frequent water changes, now my tank is crystal clear and even the strongest bba clumps are going white. I also dose my tank with cuttlebone for my rabbit snails shell health. The buffer doesn't effect my ph or extra calcium feed algae. If you give your aquarium what it needs and little excess, any plant will survive. Plant recommendations are usually based on the average setup. Most of us don't have that. If you want recommendations for easy plants to keep that also help the other plants in your tank. Anacharis and Hornwort are your best friends. Good tank mates are Amazon Swords, Dwarf Hairgrass and Anubias, especially Ana attached to driftwood. It's much hardier that way, and can actually be cleaned thoroughly. Most plants are too delicate.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I dont know why everybody says anubias will die if they are planted in the substrate,in my experience they wont. I have my 3 anubias plants in the grave, and they have not died no, they have thrived and grown.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

big b said:


> I dont know why everybody says anubias will die if they are planted in the substrate,in my experience they wont. I have my 3 anubias plants in the grave, and they have not died no, they have thrived and grown.


You can plant anubias in the substrate if the roots are the only thing you push down there and the rhizome stays above. If you bury the rhizome, it will die.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh, thanks chenowethpm.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The thing about Anubias is it takes a long time to show negative effects. I prefer to grow mine in my substrate. I will usually bury it a little and then pull it out a little once the roots get going and they are holding it better.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with the strange man with 12,000 posts. Oh wait its Ben!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*pc


----------

